# Small Safari Window on opening?



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

Does anyone know how to enable Safari so that it opens with a full screen? I am running 10.11.3 and I always get the small window in the bottom left hand corner. I have looked at various forums and it seems that it is a common problem.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

When the Safari window opens in small format, position it in the upper left corner of the desktop, simply grab the lower right corner and drag it to widen and deepen the window to the size you want it to be. Then it will open every time in the new size you created by this action.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a laptop with an external monitor, when i am on the road then return home; i have the same issue. 
but when safari opens I hold down the option key then click on the green button.. it will fill the screen, re size it to your choice. then quit and relaunch it should be fine.


----------



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

I know how to resize the window, what I want is that Safari always opens with a full window. It seems that with the latest OS it does not unless I am overlooking something. It use to open with a full window until recently (i.e. the last few weeks)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Silver Back said:


> I know how to resize the window, what I want is that Safari always opens with a full window. It seems that with the latest OS it does not unless I am overlooking something. It use to open with a full window until recently (i.e. the last few weeks)
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


I just stumbled across this quite by accident while surfing, but perhaps it is worth a try?

_



*Go to System Preferences/General. Make sure "Close windows" when quitting an application is 'Unchecked'. Then open Safari/Go to Full Screen and quit. The next time you open Safari it should be in full screen.*

Click to expand...

_


----------

